# Annoying uhci message in /var/log/messages [SOLVED]

## astor84

My kernel appears to be continuously printing this crap to dmesg (and thus it ends up in /var/log/messages).

```

Oct 22 03:30:12 hoth uhci_hcd 0000:00:1a.1: reserve dev 5 ep81-INT, period 8, phase 4, 118 us

Oct 22 03:30:12 hoth uhci_hcd 0000:00:1a.1: release dev 5 ep81-INT, period 8, phase 4, 118 us0

Oct 22 03:30:14 hoth uhci_hcd 0000:00:1a.1: reserve dev 5 ep81-INT, period 8, phase 4, 118 us

Oct 22 03:30:14 hoth uhci_hcd 0000:00:1a.1: release dev 5 ep81-INT, period 8, phase 4, 118 us

Oct 22 03:30:16 hoth uhci_hcd 0000:00:1a.1: reserve dev 5 ep81-INT, period 8, phase 4, 118 us

Oct 22 03:30:16 hoth uhci_hcd 0000:00:1a.1: release dev 5 ep81-INT, period 8, phase 4, 118 us

Oct 22 03:30:18 hoth uhci_hcd 0000:00:1a.1: reserve dev 5 ep81-INT, period 8, phase 4, 118 us

Oct 22 03:30:18 hoth uhci_hcd 0000:00:1a.1: release dev 5 ep81-INT, period 8, phase 4, 118 us

Oct 22 03:30:20 hoth uhci_hcd 0000:00:1a.1: reserve dev 5 ep81-INT, period 8, phase 4, 118 us

Oct 22 03:30:20 hoth uhci_hcd 0000:00:1a.1: release dev 5 ep81-INT, period 8, phase 4, 118 us

Oct 22 03:30:22 hoth uhci_hcd 0000:00:1a.1: reserve dev 5 ep81-INT, period 8, phase 4, 118 us

Oct 22 03:30:22 hoth uhci_hcd 0000:00:1a.1: release dev 5 ep81-INT, period 8, phase 4, 118 us

Oct 22 03:30:24 hoth uhci_hcd 0000:00:1a.1: reserve dev 5 ep81-INT, period 8, phase 4, 118 us

Oct 22 03:30:24 hoth uhci_hcd 0000:00:1a.1: release dev 5 ep81-INT, period 8, phase 4, 118 us

Oct 22 03:30:26 hoth uhci_hcd 0000:00:1a.1: reserve dev 5 ep81-INT, period 8, phase 4, 118 us

Oct 22 03:30:26 hoth uhci_hcd 0000:00:1a.1: release dev 5 ep81-INT, period 8, phase 4, 118 us
```

Is this message indicative of some USB issue? Is there any way to make the kernel stop printing this crap?Last edited by astor84 on Fri Oct 23, 2009 9:44 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## linuxtuxhellsinki

Maybe you've set USB_DEBUG=y in your kernel's config   :Question: 

```
$ zgrep USB_DEBUG /proc/config.gz

# CONFIG_USB_DEBUG is not set
```

----------

## astor84

 *linuxtuxhellsinki wrote:*   

> Maybe you've set USB_DEBUG=y in your kernel's config  
> 
> ```
> $ zgrep USB_DEBUG /proc/config.gz
> 
> ...

 

Ah, yes, it's set. I will try turning that off. Thanks  :Smile: 

----------

## astor84

Great, that fixed it!

----------

